

Code Organ - karlzt
http://www.codeorgan.com/

======
tapostrophemo
Pretty cool. I liked the sound of some of my pet projects.

I just showed this to a co-worker. He asked, "How about the reverse? What's
the URL for Beethoven's Ninth Symphony?"

~~~
m0th87
It looks at the "body content of any web page" and translates that, so the
correct question to ask would be "What does the website look like for
Beethoven's Ninth?"

Also, news.ycombinator.com doesn't work on it, must be blocking it =(

------
ygd
Codeorgan.com and Twitter.com sound pretty good.

Reddit.com is okay.

Facebook.com and Google.com are just downright bad. Although Gmail.com isn't
too bad.

------
mrcharles
Hacker News is the sound of silence.

